# SARM



## AdamSterd (Aug 7, 2021)

Selective androgen receptor modulators (SARMs) are classified as a new class of therapeutic compounds that are characterized by a predominance of androgen receptor specificity and tissue selectivity. 
These performance-enhancing drugs are commonly used by athletes and bodybuilders to increase strength, muscle mass, and cardiovascular endurance. 
In addition to these benefits, legal SARMs are used to reduce fatigue and improve recovery after intense workouts, strength training, cardio sessions, and resistance training.
One of the biggest advantages of legal SARMs is that they have an anabolic effect on the muscles, but they do not have a negative effect on the cardiovascular system and prostate. 
This is simply because selective androgen receptor modulators act as full agonists in muscle and bone and as partial agonists in the prostate. 
In other words, the use of SARMs is not associated with steroid-like side effects such as oily skin, acne, gynecomastia, prostate damage, testicular shrinkage, liver toxicity, nausea, and excessive aggression.
Let's now access information on which SARMs are best for your individual health, fitness or bodybuilding goals.

Ostarine (MK-2866)


MK-2866, popularly known as Ostarine and Ostabolic, is one of the best selective androgen receptor modulators when it comes to positively impacting bone health and muscle mass. 
This SARM is highly effective in treating age-related muscle wasting as well as preventing muscle wasting in severe health conditions. 
Originally developed as a replacement drug for hormone replacement therapy and growth hormone, Ostarine is now widely used by strength athletes and bodybuilders to achieve their fitness goals.
One of the most studied SARMs, Ostarine, helps you achieve significant performance and training results. 
This selective androgen receptor modulator is incredibly potent and powerful anabolic effects can be seen even at the low dose of 3 mg. 
The best way for men to use Ostarine for muscle building is to cycle it for 10 to 14 weeks at a daily dose of 25 mg (divided into two divided doses of 12.5 mg each, once in the morning and once in the evening). 
The ideal dose of Ostarine for women is 12.5 mg per day in a 6 to 10 week SARM cycle. 
Ostabolic is best taken after meals and 30-40 minutes before intense workouts, resistance training, cardio sessions, or strength training. 
It is strongly recommended to adhere to cycle support during and post cycle therapy (PCT) after Ostarine SARMs cycle.


Cardarine (GW-501516)

Considered one of the best SARMs for fat loss and endurance enhancement, Cardarine (GW-501516) is highly effective at removing stubborn abdominal and visceral fat due to its amazing non-catabolic properties. 
GW-501516 is unmatched in terms of preserving muscle mass while improving the body's weight loss mechanisms (improving metabolism, reducing appetite, etc.). 
Cardarine is best used by men in SARM cycles lasting from 10 to 14 weeks at a daily dose of 10-20 mg with a dose of 10 mg a day recommended for increasing endurance and a dose of 20 mg a day to increase fat loss. 
The ideal dose of Cardarine for women is 5-10 mg per day in a 6-10 week SARM cycle.
GW-501516 does this by redesigning the body to fully meet its energy needs and burns fatty acids instead of carbohydrates, which are usually the body's preferred source of energy. 
In doing so, Cardarine reduces the level of body fat and weight, reducing the accumulation of fat in typical parts of the body such as the waist, buttocks, abdomen and thighs. 
It doesn't matter if you are already slim, medium-sized or obese, Cardarine can help you not only by improving the pathways in your body that are involved in the metabolism of fatty acids. 
It can also help you work harder and longer during intense workouts, taking your cardiovascular endurance to a whole new and improved level.


Ligandrol (LGD-4033)

LGD-4033 is an extremely popular SARM both as a supplement to strengthening and cutting training. 
The average dose of Ligandrol, also known as Anabolicum, for men is 10 mg per day. 
The ideal dose of Anabolicum for women is 5-10mg per day in a 6-10 week SARM cycle. 
You can expect lean muscle gains of 6 to 12 pounds by using it for only 4-6 weeks, although the ideal LGD-4033 is for 10 to 14 weeks. 
Like Ostabolic, Ligandrol is highly anabolic and has a 10: 1 anabolic to androgenic ratio, making it ideal for bulking SARM cycles. 
It is strongly recommended that you take this bodybuilding drug after meals and at least 30-40 minutes before training. 
The use of LGD-4033 should be supplemented with support in the cycle during and PCT after the LGD-4033 SARM cycle.
Anabolicum is best combined with Nutrabol, Stenabolic, Ostarine and Testolone in a bulking cycle for synergistic effects. 
By using it, you can experience improvements in protein synthesis, muscle mass, nitrogen retention, glycogen storage, sleep quality and duration, muscle recovery, and a sense of well-being. 
LGD-4033 will also help you recover mentally and physically faster. 
You can also expect more productive workouts along with improved agility and muscle strength when running LGD-4033 on a SARM cycle.

MK-677 (Ibutamoren)

MK-677 (also known as Nutrabol and Ibutamoren) is the first and obvious choice for anyone looking for a better and cheaper alternative to human growth hormone. 
Nutrabol, a popular weight gain drug, is powerful and effective in regulating energy distribution and stimulating voracious appetite. 
Not only that, MK-677 is great at reducing the amount of body fat, while helping to pack up powerful muscles.
The recommended Nutrabol dosage for men is 15-25 mg daily for a cycle of 10 to 14 weeks. 
Nutrabol doses should be taken after or with a meal, and at least 30-40 minutes before resistance training, cardio sessions, strength training, or intense training. 
For women, the recommended daily dose is 5-10 mg over a cycle lasting six to ten weeks.

Testolone (RAD-140)

If you are looking for a great alternative to replacement therapy, Testolone (RAD-140) is a highly anabolic compound that is a great choice for athletes and bodybuilders to stimulate the body's natural testosterone production. 
More anabolic than testosterone with a 90: 1 anabolic-androgenic ratio. Ideal for massaging SARM cycles, RAD-140 is an amazing performance-enhancing drug that stimulates rapid muscle recovery, improves libido and increases muscle mass.
Testolone is best used in men in daily doses of 20-30 mg in a ten to fourteen week SARM combination cycle, which is best taken after or with a meal and at least 30-40 minutes before resistance training, cardio sessions or intense bodybuilding training. 
For women, the suggested dose is 5-10 mg per day over a six to ten week cycle. 
RAD-140 is best combined with Ostarine (MK-2866), LGD-4033 and Ibutamoren (MK-677) for combination. 
The RAD-140 SARM cycle should always be supplemented with Bodybuilt Labs SARMs Cycle Support 90 capsules for cycle support during the cycle and Bodybuilt Labs SARM PCT 90 capsules for PCT after the cycle.

Stenabolic (SR-9009)

Stenabolic, one of the most popular weight loss medications, is the most amazing bodybuilding supplement known to mankind. 
It has the potential to alter the body's basal biological clock to stimulate the formation of new mitochondria and help the body get rid of ineffective mitochondria. 
Best paired with cutting SARMs such as GW-501516 and S-4, Stenabolic keeps the body's metabolism at a higher level and burns excess calories due to its potential to stimulate dramatic changes in the body's metabolic rate.
The recommended daily dose of Stenabolic for men is 30 mg per day for a cycle lasting 10 to 14 weeks and the suggested dose of Stenabolic for women is 10-15 mg per day for a cycle lasting 6 to 8 weeks. 
Stenabolic doses are best taken after or with a meal and 30-45 minutes before bodybuilding training or cardio sessions.

Andarine (S-4)

andarine, also known as S-4, is the most popular and sought-after cycle drug that is a huge hit with both men and women. 
This SARM bodybuilding supplement is one of the best performance-enhancing drugs to help your body shed the extra pounds under your belt. 
It is equally effective to get a six-pack belly by triggering fat oxidation by binding to androgen receptors in adipose tissue and adipose tissue.
Unequaled for the maintenance of hard-earned and valuable muscles, S-4 is best used by men at a daily dose of 50 mg per day (25 mg once in the morning and 25 mg once in the evening) for a cycle of eight to twelve weeks. 
For women, the recommended dose of Andarine is 12.5 mg per day.












Wysłane z mojego SM-G770F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## RoidKings (Aug 7, 2021)

So you copied an article from Google and posted it here? What's the purpose of this post?


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2021)

What's up with all these loonnnngggggg copy and paste posts @AdamSterd


----------

